# Nvidia GT 430 dual monitors



## Benfield (Feb 14, 2009)

I recently built a computer with a GT430 nvidia graphics card, i have a 1920x1080 resolution VGA monitor coming out of the VGA port on the card (it has 1 vga, 1 dvi and 1 hdmi) and a DVI to HDMI cable leading to a 1920x1080 HDTV coming from the DVI port on the card.

Initially, i would like to use the VGA monitor as the primary monitor, (this was easy enough to do in windows setting it as the default monitor) but the computer insists on using the DVI port to display the bootup stuff, BIOS/windows startup etc, this can be annoying as i only use the TV to watch things on, and as such it wont be turned on all the time and if i ever wanted to do something on the boot, or a menu appeared due to a crash, i would have to turn the TV on.

This is only a minor concern for now, the major one being that the vga monitor is fine running at 1920x1080 resolution, but my HDTV running from the DVI port wont display anything above 1360x768.

I can set it to 1920x1080 but it wont display anything (same for all the other options above 1360x768)

I would like to set both to 1920x1080 and have my vga monitor as the primary monitor for bootup (i feel this is also linked to the fact that windows and nvidia control panel mark this monitor as monitor 2, and the tv as monitor 1)

any help would be appreciated =] thanks


----------



## Benfield (Feb 14, 2009)

Just for more info, it is possible to run the HDTV on 1920x1080 but with 25hz or 24hz, and i would like to run it at the full 60hz, also, when at 25hz, the screen looks very blurry.

I have ran this HDTV as a second monitor from a computer before using an Nvidia 8800gt, and it ran perfectly, so its not the tv


----------



## Benfield (Feb 14, 2009)

And also 30 hz, but any higher and it doesnt seem to be able to cope with it, i have also tried putting my vga monitor on very low resolutions but the hdtv will still no go to 60hz 1920x1080

EDIT: it also seems that i can now use the HDTVs speakers, this wasnt the case before, just thought i'd mention incase it was possibly the reason


----------



## Benfield (Feb 14, 2009)

Ive figured out that the Hz things have to do with the fact that the HDTV will display 1080i, but not 1080p (it used to be able to with the 8800gt, but not now with the gt430), as im using this tv just to view videos, this is fine as it doesnt really affect the quality. but the issue now is, this is now labelled as monitor 1 and my actual monitor is labelled as 2, i have set it up so that monitor 2 (my actual monitor) is the primary one, and as such has the desktop/start bar etc on it, but when i boot my computer up, all of the booting until the login screen is done on the HDTV even if the last time the computer was on it was set to just display on the monitor (annoyingly enough that is "just display on the projector" as my primary monitor is labelled as number 2)


----------

